# List of Vestiges?



## DM_Jeff (Nov 4, 2007)

I know some enterprising folk here on En World made a list of Warlock Invocations printed in WotC sourcebooks and the D&D website (although I can't find that threead either) I was wondering if anyone had a list of all the Binder's Vestiges (from Tome of Magic) anywhere?

I searched through google as best I could but came up empty. And help would be appreciated! Thanks!

-DM Jeff


----------



## rgard (Nov 4, 2007)

DM_Jeff said:
			
		

> I know some enterprising folk here on En World made a list of Warlock Invocations printed in WotC sourcebooks and the D&D website (although I can't find that threead either) I was wondering if anyone had a list of all the Binder's Vestiges (from Tome of Magic) anywhere?
> 
> I searched through google as best I could but came up empty. And help would be appreciated! Thanks!
> 
> -DM Jeff




Not vestiges, but here is the warlock one:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=191211

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Masquerade (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't know of such a list, but there are a couple vestiges here:
http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/we/20070307a


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 5, 2007)

Not sure if this is all of them...

Vestige List


----------



## DM_Jeff (Nov 5, 2007)

Many thanks, all, this is fantastic!

-DM Jeff


----------

